# Rules for hunting in city limits.



## stevo15

I have about a 10-15 acre piece of land that I have permission to hunt within city limits.  It is literally in the middle of town.  I have seen deer and rubs every year for the last several years.

My question is, Do I have the right to BOW HUNT there by law?  There is a city road on the edge of the property.  That is the only thing I am worked about.  I don't know if it is legal to hunt deer so close to a road.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Y.T.

Check local ordinances, but usually with land owner permission, yes, you will be within the law.  Bow hunting is the DEAL!


----------



## bowbuck

By georgia law if bowhunting your good to go.  Most cities dont allow firearms to be discharged inside the city limits.  So that keeps you from hunting with a rifle inside the city.  I have a stand 25 yds from a city street. Its a great stand.


----------



## stevo15

I meant to say that I would only be bowhunting


----------



## stevo15

I talked to the DNR and he said that it is absolutely legal to bow hunt on this piece of property.


----------



## Bama B

Yep your good to go. Just a reminder be careful if you have a wounded deer cross property lines. You have permission to enter someones property to retrieve it. I found this out the hard way.


----------



## BowArrow

I got permission to hunt some land in the city limits near Georgia Southern and will be going tomorrow to clear out a stand site as it is a thick cypress bottom. Looks good.


----------



## slab_slayer

BowArrow said:


> I got permission to hunt some land in the city limits near Georgia Southern and will be going tomorrow to clear out a stand site as it is a thick cypress bottom. Looks good.



Near Georgia Southern, Nice!


----------

